# Would you feed your dog this?



## SkyridgeFarm (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't know if this is the place to post a raw feeding question, but couldn't see where else to do it. Anyway, we raw feed & were given some meat that's been in someone's freezer for 6-7 years. I don't think I would give to my dogs, but my daughter-in-law wants to give it hers. Would you?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If it wasn't freezer brunt, we would still use it ourselves. And, yes, of course, I would feed it to the dogs. As long as it was frozen, it is fine. The only problem could be freezer burn, and that doesn't affect anything except taste. And the dogs don't care.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd feed it to my dogs in a heartbeat.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Yes, I would feed it to my dogs. We get freezer cleanouts from friends during hunting season who are getting rid of older meat and bones. The dogs don't care how long its been in the freezer.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

long as it was frozen the whole time yes, you could thaw a wooly mathoth out of the permfrost and bbq it.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, only thing we may do is let it soak for a few hours in water. Swells it up, and the get the extra water. Great on really hot or extremely cold days.


----------



## SkyridgeFarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay. Thanks for the replies! I'll definitely give it to them.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

If you're worried about it making them sick, even rotten meat won't make dogs sick, they're scavengers. Their bodies are made to handle that. They might not eat seriously freezer burned meat but it wouldn't hurt them.


----------

